# Marlin XL7 .270 with Nikon 3x9x40 Prostaff Scope



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably only had 20 shots through it. Was $460 new plus tax. Will take $390 
May look at a deal that includes a semiauto shotgun but prefer cash.

801-664-5250.


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

*Lowered price*

Let's make it $350. Also will look at trade for Vortex Binoculars.


----------

